# Identification help please



## Robogoat (Mar 22, 2009)

Heh, sorry this is my first post and I'm already asking for your help.

The neighbors across the road found this little snake in their pool and called us over for a look. The snake in question is about 15cm long at the moment, grayish brown in colour with a few darker and lighter speckles and yellowish cream belly. He has no heat sensing pits, a bit of on orange tinge on some parts of his face and a big googley eye with a circular pupil. I live in south east Queensland.

My first though is a keelback, going off colour and being in a pool etc. I've attached some pictures to help out. The container is one I used to get decent photos of and he is now happily resting in a temporary click-clack home. I really tried my best to avoid stressing the snake. I felt releasing him in someone's backyard 

*I do NOT plan on keeping him any longer than I have to. I simply want help in identifying this snake this is so I can release him in a suitable place away from shovel-weilding people houses!*

The pics have been resized, if you want the full resolution (3072 x 2304) image just say so. Thanks for your help.

Edit: forgot some pics


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 22, 2009)

aww a little bubbi keelback/fresh water snake..thats what he is..


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 22, 2009)

Mate that's Definitely a keelback 

fresh water snake
non venomous
member of the colubrid family


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 22, 2009)

Mate that is definitely a keelback. If it has been in a pool it is a good idea to soak him in some tap water to wash the chlorine etc off his body.


----------



## Robogoat (Mar 22, 2009)

Brilliant. Haha dad though it was a carpet python :?. I know of a quite pond-ish thing close to here (probably the one he came from in the first place). Would it be best to head down there now or wait until morning before releasing him?


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 22, 2009)

Soak him over night and release in the morning.


----------



## hodges (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes beware of the flamers on here they will have you condemned to hell in no time


----------



## Robogoat (Mar 22, 2009)

He's had a rinse and is now sleeping (I assume) in his click-clack. Thanks for the quick replies guys! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Robogoat (Mar 23, 2009)

Let this little guy go thismorning at a quite little creek close to us. He was remarkably placid for a wild hatchie, it didn't look like he though about striking at all (I couldn't resist having a hold before letting him go). It's good to see wild snakes are living around here, I've seen some green tree snakes out and about but that's it. Hopefully there are more out there!


----------



## mark83 (Mar 24, 2009)

well done mate


----------

